# Memcached - Repcached



## Jaax (Nov 8, 2013)

Hi,

I have installed memcached 1.4.15 with support of repcached version 2.3.1 on two servers. I start the master with the command line `$ /usr/local/bin/memcached -p 11211 -U 0 -u root -vvv` and the slave with the command line `$ /usr/local/bin/memcached -p 11211 -U 0 -u root -vvv -x 192.168.0.34`.

The two servers work fine*:*


```
replication: connect (peer=192.168.0.34:11212)
<16 new auto-negotiating client connection
<17 new auto-negotiating client connection
<18 new auto-negotiating client connection
16: going from conn_repconnect to conn_read
replication: marugoto copying
16: going from conn_read to conn_parse_cmd
16: Client using the ascii protocol
<16 marugoto_end
<19 server listening (auto-negotiate)
replication: start
REP>16 OK
```

But, when *I* set a key on the master, the memcached server crashes.


```
<20 new auto-negotiating client connection
20: going from conn_new_cmd to conn_waiting
20: going from conn_waiting to conn_read
20: going from conn_read to conn_parse_cmd
20: Client using the ascii protocol
<20 set k 0 900 4
20: going from conn_parse_cmd to conn_nread
> NOT FOUND k
>20 STORED
20: going from conn_nread to conn_write
20: going from conn_write to conn_new_cmd
20: going from conn_new_cmd to conn_waiting
20: going from conn_waiting to conn_read
replication: pop
Segmentation fault (core dumped)
```

Thanks.


----------



## chillivilli (Nov 11, 2013)

I have the same problem. The master server crashes with

```
(memcached), uid 65534: exited on signal 11
```

My rc.conf:

```
memcached_flags="-l 10.78.78.90 -x  10.78.78.91 -X 11212 -m 512 -c 1024 -M -t 4 -d -v >/var/log/memcached.log 2>&1"
```


----------

